# VFS - Schedule Appointment



## masmau (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello there,

I'm trying to get an appointment for a PR Application but I'm having some problems.

I've filled the whole form and I've arrive to the page where you have a calendar. Don't know why, i can't see the timeslots. I've gone until Dec'2015, i've clicked over the dates and days, etc.

So at this stage, I'm not sure if it's a technical problem with my browser (i've used chrome, IE, Firefox, I've updated the Java, Flash, etc...) or I've done any mistake filling my application and that's why the timeslots don't show up.

Obviously, the VFS call centre is useless and they don't offer any solution ("go to an internet cafe")

Any help in this regard will be appreciated, this stuff is driving me crazy.

Thanks

Regards

Jose


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, this is what happened to me you have to take a far date pay and print all the papers and take them to any vfs early in the morning the manager will assist you.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm afraid you will have to check after every hour. This how difficult it is to find a available date now


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

I have just done my PR app and did it using their Premium Lounge service. It cost R500 but worth every cent as the whole application just sailed through. Have a look at it, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Ya..I have the same problemI am trying and trying,but nothing comes out.How do u set a far day ,if nothing is avalible?How do u print you aplication if u didn't set an apoitment?


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

If you don't set up a date you can't print anything. just keep on trying to get an appointment you will finally get one for sure.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

This is simply a business strategy of VFS . To earn more 500 bucks . They are just looting us


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

My experience with VFS in Port Elizabeth is that you make an appointment for any date you can ( mine was months in the future ) and print that out then go to the office. As long as you have an appointment they will see you. They actually say that at the office. 

(Yes VFS are nothing more than a glorified post office and add nothing of benefit to the process but at least they are a first world company and hide their corruption and incompetence a little.)


----------

